# Winding Road



## kdthomas (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## FITBMX (Dec 27, 2015)

I love how the road "pops" on this one, good job!


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 27, 2015)

'Xacktly.


----------



## kdthomas (Dec 28, 2015)

FITBMX said:


> I love how the road "pops" on this one, good job!





desertrattm2r12 said:


> 'Xacktly.



Thanks ... @FITBMX, I was really lucky to see this at just the right moment. There was a misty sort of quality to the air, and gave the reflections off the road this diffuse quality and the light made a sort of glow in PP that I found I really liked.


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 29, 2015)

kdthomas said:


> Thanks ... @FITBMX, I was really lucky to see this at just the right moment. There was a misty sort of quality to the air, and gave the reflections off the road this diffuse quality and the light made a sort of glow in PP that I found I really liked.



It would look great hanging in the livingroom!


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 29, 2015)

Very very nice! SWEETNESS!


----------



## Woodsman (Dec 30, 2015)

This is great.  I love the light on the road


----------



## kdthomas (Dec 30, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Very very nice! SWEETNESS!





Woodsman said:


> This is great.  I love the light on the road



Thanks


----------



## mmaria (Dec 30, 2015)

b e a u t i f u l

well done!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 30, 2015)

Good shot for sure. This one could be interpreted a number of subtly different ways in post. The graphical aspect of the curves and road striping is the strength of this shot. It's a cool viewpoint.


----------



## Tim Tucker (Dec 30, 2015)

I keep looking at this and really like your treatment of it, it has a great flow and movement to it. So I have wondered hard about whether I would make this comment, and decided to anyway (you just can't keep a big mouth quiet  ).
The road flows, is separated from the rest by value and balances itself. So balance in the image really comes down to balancing the two "negative forms" (or shapes that aren't the road but define the road by being different). Now I think that the area on the right is a little too large and you would get a better balance if you shaved a tad off it (so the distance from the edge of the tarmac to the edge of the image is the same as the edge of the tarmac to the white line).

Anyway, nominated for POTM as it stands.


----------



## kdthomas (Dec 30, 2015)

Tim Tucker said:


> I keep looking at this and really like your treatment of it, it has a great flow and movement to it. So I have wondered hard about whether I would make this comment, and decided to anyway (you just can't keep a big mouth quiet  ).
> The road flows, is separated from the rest by value and balances itself. So balance in the image really comes down to balancing the two "negative forms" (or shapes that aren't the road but define the road by being different). Now I think that the area on the right is a little too large and you would get a better balance if you shaved a tad off it (so the distance from the edge of the tarmac to the edge of the image is the same as the edge of the tarmac to the white line).
> 
> Anyway, nominated for POTM as it stands.



Well thank you, sir! You know you may be onto something there. I'll try a crop when I get back to the shack


----------



## xDarek (Jan 1, 2016)

Nice image!


----------



## kdthomas (Jan 1, 2016)

xDarek said:


> Nice image!


thanks


----------

